# Unobtrusive upgrades



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

2006 M6 GTO here.

I’m looking for some minor performance upgrades, basically just to edge out the cars near our ¼ mile times close to our price ranges (WRX STI, SRT8). The issue is, I really don’t want to screw up my car, which I mostly love as-it. 

For example, headers and a new intake would seem to be relatively cheap for a few more ponies. I am wondering if those are going to make my Goat significantly louder than it already is, or otherwise affect the powerful but well-mannered daily driver characteristics of the GTO. Can anyone speak to the drivability and sound characteristics of air, header, and exhaust upgrades generally?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

LaPuzza said:


> 2006 M6 GTO here.
> 
> I’m looking for some minor performance upgrades, basically just to edge out the cars near our ¼ mile times close to our price ranges (WRX STI, SRT8). The issue is, I really don’t want to screw up my car, which I mostly love as-it.
> 
> ...


They worked great for me. I have SLP long tubes and K&N intake tube and cone. I'm still using stock from cat back, resonator and all, ever so lightly louder than before deeper tone. Makes the car run in hot summer like that cold a$$ winter day before mod. You know what I mean,


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*up grades*

you can take on a STI or charger in stock form with out up grades, if you want to do a little at a time , Go with AEM Cold air intake,, followed by a cat back exhaust, then headers and so on..just a FULL LS2 Dyno tune alone will give you more hp


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

dizzy1 said:


> you can take on a STI or charger in stock form with out up grades, if you want to do a little at a time , Go with AEM Cold air intake,, followed by a cat back exhaust, then headers and so on..just a FULL LS2 Dyno tune alone will give you more hp


Thanks for the advice. I do have quick questions on a "FULL LS2 Dyno."

By Full, do you mean HP and Torque? And by "LS2," do you mean someone that knows what they're doing specifically for our motor? Because I thought a Dyno tune was a Dyno tune.

I might go with the intake (Maybe I'll start yet another WHAT CAI IS BEST? Thread) for and tune for now, and decide from there. I'm glad to hear that headers won't make it sound like I've got glasspacks out back.


----------

